# Dnp sides



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi guys

Been on dnp now for 5 days

Day 1-2 250mg

Day 2-5 500mg

Today and yesterday I have had about 9 nosebleeds. Some random and some just down to touching my nose.

Has anyone else experienced this?

I have a cold at the moment and also sufferd with nosebleeds before but never to this extent.

I haven't checked my blood pressure but I will do tonight


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I ran it at 125mg a day and hated it so canned it after a week.

Not come across nosebleeds as sides before, i'd probably drop the DNP if it was me though and that was happening.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I've ran dnp a fair few times and never had a nose bleed mate, but thinking about it though I'm pretty sure my misses has had a random nose bleed while on low dose dnp!


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hmm weird. I feel fine on it, not lethargic, no headaches etc. Just these nosebleeds are a pain in the ****


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

that is scary


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> that is scary


Don't let it put you off it. This stuff is unbelievably good. I think it's a side effect I'll get. Always suffered with severe nosebleeds and had to have nose cortorised


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Scott9585 said:


> Don't let it put you off it. This stuff is unbelievably good. I think it's a side effect I'll get. Always suffered with severe nosebleeds and had to have nose cortorised


I would be worried about losing too much weight off the stuff

You look huge in your picture though so probably not a problem for you


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> I would be worried about losing too much weight off the stuff
> 
> You look huge in your picture though so probably not a problem for you


This is what I love about dnp and the concept behind it. It ramps your metabolism up so high you can still eat like a machine. I'm hitting 400g carbs a day, well over 3000 calories and in 5 days the difference is phenomenal. Apparently the results don't show until you come off either!

Last time I cut I used t3, clen and calorie deficit and I lost so much muscle it was ridiculous.

I will pick this method from now on. Just a shame dnp has such a tainted name


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

ive had a bout 5 runs of it and although ive never had a full nosebleed, sometimes when blowing my nose i did notice blood in the tissue tho, never really thought too much of it as it wasnt too bad and felt ok, well when i didnt feel like sh1te


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

what else do you take?


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

night06 said:


> what else do you take?


Test prop and tren ace

Nothing out of the ordinary


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I also got hard bloody snot but no actual random blood pouring out.

Tbh the reason why I'd be hesitant to take it again, having used it about four times, is that last time I started to get what were far too close for my liking to neuropathy symtoms.

Edit: You could do to get the thread moved OP as it will get lost in this subforum.


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> I also got hard bloody snot but no actual random blood pouring out.
> 
> Tbh the reason why I'd be hesitant to take it again, having used it about four times, is that last time I started to get what were far too close for my liking to neuropathy symtoms.
> 
> Edit: You could do to get the thread moved OP as it will get lost in this subforum.


My bad I've put it in trt forum.

What were your sides like last time?

Could someone tag a mod to move it to a different section?


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm on about day 18 of my first cycle, been running it at 250mg since the sixth day.

A few headaches aside, I really like it. No nose bleeds at all. I did get a rash on my arm yesterday but took a cetrizine allergy tab and it went a few hours later. I get hot and there has been days I've gone through 3 or so t-shirts just doing very light day to day activity.

I have about 8-9 days of tabs left so going to finish the rest off and maybe even get more to extend it again to 40 days.

I'd say drop to 250mg and run it on that dose then see how you get on.

Make sure you run all the vitamins as well as this helps.


----------



## Celica (Jan 2, 2013)

Excessive breathing paired with poor sinus conditions can easily cause nosebleeds. You know already that your breathing is up lol. It'll dry your nose out good.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Scott9585 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Been on dnp now for 5 days
> 
> ...


It's fine mate. Dnp affects the tiny vessels in the inside of the nose I get it on higher dose runs. Mucus build up, snotty bloody nose all part of the dnp fun lol


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

Guys what's dnp and at what stage of fat loss would you recommend to take it?


----------



## wat_is_this (Jun 26, 2013)

To OP, have you taken dnp before? 2 days and doubling the dose is not the best idea really. I've never had nose bleeds on it before, it might be the dry colder air or high blood pressure from gear or any number of things causing nose bleeds.


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

wat_is_this said:


> To OP, have you taken dnp before? 2 days and doubling the dose is not the best idea really. I've never had nose bleeds on it before, it might be the dry colder air or high blood pressure from gear or any number of things causing nose bleeds.


No, first time. I was given the protocol from a very fond, experienced user of it.

500mg is considered in the 'safe' range so I think 2 days to assess any sides at 250mg was enough. No other sides other than nosebleeds which have calmed down dramatically since starting this thread. I think it's just a mixture of having man flu, sensitive nose since childhood and dnp just made it super sensitive.

I even got a nosebleed when having a sh1t the other day.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

have fun in a day or so at 500mg


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> have fun in a day or so at 500mg


Been on that dose for 5 days now


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

Scott9585 said:


> No, first time. I was given the protocol from a very fond, experienced user of it.
> 
> 500mg is considered in the 'safe' range so I think 2 days to assess any sides at 250mg was enough. No other sides other than nosebleeds which have calmed down dramatically since starting this thread. I think it's just a mixture of having man flu, sensitive nose since childhood and dnp just made it super sensitive.
> 
> I even got a nosebleed when having a sh1t the other day.


The only thing is 250mg over 2 days wouldn't have reached It's peak. When I upped to 250mg the heat and sides gradually got worse over a 4-5 period. However, it's peak continues to rise over a period of time. @DiggyV put a graph somewhere on here that shows this.

Obviously you can only do what you decide to do but I would drop it down, especially for a first cycle. Running it at 250mg is plenty to get good results, then see how you go for a week or so and decide whether to up it again.

I wouldn't ever go over 250mg, even though it's perfectly bearable and manageable at that dose; you still feel it. The sweats are mental sometimes.


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

Kabz r34 said:


> Guys what's dnp and at what stage of fat loss would you recommend to take it?


Don't use it.

If you decide to use it then make sure you read, read and read more about it. Set a plan and stick to it. Research is key and I personally looked into it for months before starting my first cycle a couple of weeks back, even though I had all the tabs ready since April/May.

There are plenty of other fat burners to try and use first though.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Gathers54 said:


> The only thing is 250mg over 2 days wouldn't have reached It's peak. When I upped to 250mg the heat and sides gradually got worse over a 4-5 period. However, it's peak continues to rise over a period of time. @DiggyV put a graph somewhere on here that shows this.
> 
> Obviously you can only do what you decide to do but I would drop it down, especially for a first cycle. Running it at 250mg is plenty to get good results, then see how you go for a week or so and decide whether to up it again.
> 
> I wouldn't ever go over 250mg, even though it's perfectly bearable and manageable at that dose; you still feel it. The sweats are mental sometimes.


Here is a graph of peak level build up based on 250mg a day. the value plotted is the amount just prior to your daily dose, so the actual amount is the value in the graph + 250mg.





Scott9585 said:


> No, first time. I was given the protocol from a very fond, experienced user of it.
> 
> 500mg is considered in the 'safe' range so I think 2 days to assess any sides at 250mg was enough. No other sides other than nosebleeds which have calmed down dramatically since starting this thread. I think it's just a mixture of having man flu, sensitive nose since childhood and dnp just made it super sensitive.
> 
> I even got a nosebleed when having a sh1t the other day.


Sorry buddy your friend is wrong. I am not one for dismissing people's view offhand, but this is just incorrect. Also I am not trying to tell you what to do, all I am doing is correcting mis-information so other people don't follow what you have posted.

I have spent 3 years researching DNP in conjunction with input from a respected Belgian bio-chemist. I have also read pretty much every academic paper and journal on this compound, several of which most people not have access to - a bonus for being a nuclear physicist.  We have run very closely monitored and documented experiments, looked at dosing protocols, splitting the dose each day (this actually gives slightly worse sides), different supplement groupings and blood based experimentation with T3. So to address some of the points you make in your post:

500mg is not in the safe range. With correctly dosed DNP (and most DNP we tested is under-dosed) most people will struggle at 250mg. Personally if I go above 375mg then life is completely unbearable. I managed to run 500mg for 2 or 3 days and had to stop the sides were insane. If you are new to DNP then you should be starting out at 125mg. Correctly dosed and with the correct protocol (i.e. low carbs, calorie deficit, correct sups, AAS etc etc) you will lose between 7 and 10lbs of fat in 3 weeks. With 250mg this will be 20 lbs+.

2 days is not even half way to assessing how well you will cope with the side effects, or how bad they will be. DNP has a half life in your system of 36 hours. This means that you do not reach your peak until Day 7. It is actually Day 10, but the difference between these is only between 20 and 50 mg depending on your dose, so negligible. Most people wont move up a dose until at least Day 5, at Day 2 you wont even be at 50% of peak dose. To put this in perspective. If you run 125mp per day, at Day7 after you have taken your dose you will have approximately 350mg in your system (222mg build up + 125 mg added that day). If you are on 250mg it is 440 + 250 = 690mg.

There is a critical figure that you need to consider when taking DNP and this is something called the LD50. This is the Lethal Dose for 50% of the people taking it. That is the dose at which 50% of people taking it will die. While there are no figures for humans as those people that have died from taking it don't exactly keep logs, the doses for various animals are known and documented. The larger the animal the smaller the LD 50 becomes, also ambient air temperature has a massive impact in the LD 50, we will assume 20C /70F for these figures. So for a rats and mice it is about 45mg / kg. For dogs it is around 30mg / Kg. For humans is between 25 and 35mg/kg. However at 30C / 85F is is around 15mg/Kg and at 40C / 110F it is around 5mg/kg!

So lets assume that it is 25mg/Kg then for an 80Kg human, the lethal dose for 50% of the population is 2000mg. remember this is NOT 200mg ingested, this is 2000mg in your system. If you take 500mg each day then your peak level is almost 1400mg. That's starting to edge into lethal dose territory for some people. @00mg is the mid point on a bell curve distribution so some people lower doses than 2000mg will be lethal. At 675mg you are almost at 1900mg peak dose.

If anyone wants any further clarification on this, or has any questions then please holler.


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Here is a graph of peak level build up based on 250mg a day. the value plotted is the amount just prior to your daily dose, so the actual amount is the value in the graph + 250mg.
> 
> View attachment 160783
> 
> ...


Helpful as always. Thanks @DiggyV. Some very good information on this site from you which helped me greatly when doing my cycle.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Here is a graph of peak level build up based on 250mg a day. the value plotted is the amount just prior to your daily dose, so the actual amount is the value in the graph + 250mg.
> 
> View attachment 160783
> 
> ...


Brilliant post mate, a friend of mine recently took DNP it was only his second run using it and he doubled his dose and i tried to explain to him the deal with half lives and how dangerous it can be but he didnt listen, luckily is fine but he was in a really bad way sides wise for a good few days and he said "never again".

Do you have information on half lives of AAS and other dugs too mate? Seems to be a lot of conflicting information out there with regards to this stuff and would be nice to know what are the correct figures, maybe a sticky? (if you can be ar$ed  )


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Let evolution run it's course!


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Here is a graph of peak level build up based on 250mg a day. the value plotted is the amount just prior to your daily dose, so the actual amount is the value in the graph + 250mg.
> 
> View attachment 160783
> 
> ...


Many thanks for taking the time to comment. Very very informative.

I think the reason for the dosage he advised is down to a timescale I have and me insisting I would like to try dnp. Just for myself as it is something that has always interested me but never ran before.

Your comments inclines me to think this is underdosed. 500mg a day. Sweaty and warm but nothing uncontrollable by keeping hydrated and sat with a fan at work. This could also be why he advised this dose. He has used this brand many times before and could well be aware it's underdosed.


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Let evolution run it's course!


Do you intend to post something informative or just chirp up here and there?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Scott9585 said:


> Do you intend to post something informative or just chirp up here and there?


Just chirping up


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

What brand is it btw? Couldn't see


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> What brand is it btw? Couldn't see


Drmusclepharmaceuticals



Sambuca said:


> Just chirping up


Haha. Fair one


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Scott9585 said:


> Drmusclepharmaceuticals
> 
> Haha. Fair one


Everyone just looking out for U mate. If that **** was dosed right u would feel rough I been there done that ???? with dhacks


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Everyone just looking out for U mate. If that **** was dosed right u would feel rough I been there done that ???? with dhacks


Yeah mate I know. I do feel ****, sleepless nights, having to swap pillows because of sweat, feeling lethargic as ****. But only running it for 9 days so just getting on with it.

Good drug though. Enjoyed trying it and it's done it's job very well. Will post before and after pics in a couple days


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Brilliant post mate, a friend of mine recently took DNP it was only his second run using it and he doubled his dose and i tried to explain to him the deal with half lives and how dangerous it can be but he didnt listen, luckily is fine but he was in a really bad way sides wise for a good few days and he said "never again".
> 
> Do you have information on half lives of AAS and other dugs too mate? Seems to be a lot of conflicting information out there with regards to this stuff and would be nice to know what are the correct figures, maybe a sticky? (if you can be ar$ed  )


It wont come as a shock to you, as you know how I work, but yes I do - and the correct ones two as am currently working on a dose calculator for AAS like I did for DNP. 

Basically the ones that are taken as 'gospel' i.e. Test Enanth at 10.5 days are wrong. They came from some bad calculations done quite some time ago which made an incorrect assumption. I wont upload them here as I don't want to derail the OP's thread.

Ping me if you want them mate.


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> It wont come as a shock to you, as you know how I work, but yes I do - and the correct ones two as am currently working on a dose calculator for AAS like I did for DNP.
> 
> Basically the ones that are taken as 'gospel' i.e. Test Enanth at 10.5 days are wrong. They came from some bad calculations done quite some time ago which made an incorrect assumption. I wont upload them here as I don't want to derail the OP's thread.
> 
> Ping me if you want them mate.


Last Saturday vs today

Granted better lighting in the today's photo but so much leaner in 6 days. Still water to come off also.


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Dafuq photos gone sidewards


----------

